# How should I prep my car for the track?



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure i'll be taking my car to willow springs in about 2 weeks and wanted to know how I should prep my car. Also, what is that tape that people use? Where Can I get it? 

Any other tips for a beginner first time on the track is appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Arin


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The big thing is to inspect it or have it inspected for wear/defects.
Fill up the gas tank, check your oil (many people add an extra quart), and water. Pump up the tires about 10psi.
make sure there are no sidewall buldges and that tred is legal (and then some)


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

wait a minute..which school you attending?


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *wait a minute..which school you attending?  *


:bigpimp: Fastlane race school... I'll be taking the High performance driving lesson. Are you going to be there? I Haven't signed up yet because It's "winter" and there is a chance that it might rain. I'll probably do it about 2-3 days before the lesson. I had my fluids topped off about a month ago and I'll be taking in my car for a service in about a month or so for a full oil change.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

If you want to use tape on the front end of your car, you can buy either racer's tape or painter's tape.

As for your car, make sure your tires, brake pads, brake fluid and rotors are in good condition. All of these items take a lot of abuse on the track.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Get the painter's tape from Home Depot, not the racer's tape, as it comes off a lot easier. Sonet had a pretty bad experience with racer's tape on his car during our Death Valley run, it completely melted on the front of his car! :tsk:

Get your car teched by a mechanic, making sure to check the fluids, tires and brakes, get spare brake pads with you, tools and air pump. Check the FAQ at www.speedventures.net for more info on what to expect and what to do before your track event. Drink lots of luid at the track, even if it is cool outside. Most importantly, don't forget to have fun and don't stress out!

:thumbup:


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Get the painter's tape from Home Depot, not the racer's tape, as it comes off a lot easier. Sonet had a pretty bad experience with racer's tape on his car during our Death Valley run, it completely melted on the front of his car! :tsk:
> 
> Get your car teched by a mechanic, making sure to check the fluids, tires and brakes, get spare brake pads with you, tools and air pump. Check the FAQ at www.speedventures.net for more info on what to expect and what to do before your track event. Drink lots of luid at the track, even if it is cool outside. Most importantly, don't forget to have fun and don't stress out!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Painters tape = masking tape?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Ahh... 

I will be attending one towards end of the month. 

Btw, painter's tape is masking tape. Can be found in blue or biege. 

Oh, definitely bring a cooler.



coldintake said:


> *:bigpimp: Fastlane race school... I'll be taking the High performance driving lesson. Are you going to be there? I Haven't signed up yet because It's "winter" and there is a chance that it might rain. I'll probably do it about 2-3 days before the lesson. I had my fluids topped off about a month ago and I'll be taking in my car for a service in about a month or so for a full oil change. *


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Here is a good link for the novice driver school studentl:

http://www.trackschedule.com/wisdom10.html

Here is a list of tech inspection items the local BMWCCA chapter requires you to look at befoe showing up at the track:

___1. GENERAL: No excessive body or chassis corrosion. All exterior lighting functional, including hazard lamps.
___2. WINDSHIELD WIPERS: Functional and in sound condition.
___3. GLAZING: Secure and in sound condition. No cracks. NO AFTERMKT TINTING OF FRONT OR BACK WINDSHIELD.
___4. MIRRORS: Securely mounted. Must have inside rear-view mirror AND a passenger-door mirror for instructor use..
___5. PEDALS: Securely mounted. No binding. Good pads. No excessive brake pedal travel.
___6. SEATBELTS/HARNESSES: Securely mounted. Sound condition. Three-point minimum. Installed per mfg. & 'CCA
Club Racing guidelines. WE REQUIRE EQUAL BELTS/HARNESSES FOR DRIVER AND FRONT-SEAT PASSENGER.
___7. BRAKE FLUID: Adequate level. WE REQUIRE THAT THE BRAKE FLUID BE LESS THAN SIX (6) MONTHS OLD.
___8. BATTERY: Securely mounted. No fluid leaks.
___9. DRIVE BELTS: Sound condition. Properly tensioned.
___10. THROTTLE LINKAGE: Free return. No binding throughout full travel range.
___11. SEATS: Securely mounted. Sound condition. EQUAL PASS. SEAT REQUIRED FOR ALL STUDENT VEHICLES.
___12. DRIVE AND HALF SHAFTS: No loose joints or cracked boots. Center bearing and trans. coupling in sound condition.
___13. ENGINE, TRANS., SUBFRAME AND DIFFERENTIAL MOUNTS: Good condition. No excessive motion permitted.
___14. STEERING: No looseness, excessive play, clunking, or binding. Steering box securely mounted. No deteriorated mount bushings.
___15. SUSPENSION: Mounting and pivot points in sound condition. No excessive side-to-side height variation. Adequate damping.
___16. BRAKES: >50% lining thickness remaining. No cracks, abrasions, or corrosion on hoses and lines. Rotors and
drums within mfg. wear and runout tolerances. No master cyl. bleed-down exhibited. Equalization OK per road test.
___17. WHEEL BEARINGS: Properly adjusted. No excessive looseness. No lube leakage.
___18. WHEELS: Proper offset. No cracked or bent rims. Lug nuts/bolts properly torqued. WE RECOMMEND THAT LUG NUT/
BOLT TORQUE BE CHECKED IMMEDIATELY PRIOR TO THE EVENT AND PERIODICALLY DURING THE EVENT.
___19. TIRES: No cracks, blisters, or cord evident. Same size on each axle. Adequate tread for wet track. No snow tires!
___20. LEAKS: No coolant, brake fluid, steering fluid leaks. No excessive oil leaks. 
___21. FUEL AND COOLANT HOSES: Good condition. No cracks, swelling, abrasion, or other deterioration. 
___22. EXHAUST: Muffled, securely mounted, good condition. No cracked or deteriorated hangers. We and the track management
reserve the right to prohibit excessively noisy vehicles from using the track. 
___23. E30 M3: Retorque alternator belt adjusting bar bolts.
___24. E30 6-cyl: No contact between power steering pump pulley and lower radiator hose. 
___25. E36 & E46: Unibody OK in areas of rear subframe and trailing arm mounts.
___26. 2002: Front subframe anti-roll bar attachment tabs OK.

Ed


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Ahh...
> 
> I will be attending one towards end of the month.
> 
> ...


NO.

Painter's tape is the blue stuff. It is designed to be easily removed after use and not damage the surface.

Masking tape (beige stuff) is the old style stuff and heat and sunlight can make it virtually impossible to get all of it off.

Get the BLUE STUFF.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

teamdfl said:


> *
> ___25. E36 & E46: Unibody OK in areas of rear subframe and trailing arm mounts.
> Ed *


Where's Nate and his torn subframe when you need him!


----------

